
It’s illegal to make private copies of music in the UK–again - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/thanks-to-the-music-industry-it-is-illegal-to-make-private-copies-of-music-again/
======
informatimago
Just don't listen to the "music" industry productions and certainly do not try
to make copies of it. It's satanic works.

Do your own music, and give copies of it to your friends! It's not that hard,
your parents used to do it themselves before the TV.

Nowadays, you have no excuses, with computer programs letting you compose and
play even orchestral music all by yourself! (if you don't want to invest a few
months in becoming good at playing a musical instrument).

